# Sudden loss of appetite, shoule we worry?



## LedZep (May 4, 2008)

We have a GSD male about 6 1/2 months old. He's a big boy (currently about 72-75 lbs) who has always had quite an appetitie. But for the past week and a half or two, he has hardly been eating. On some occasions, I have hand fed him and he'll eat but won't eat from the bowl. Other times he will eventually eat, but way off schedule. 

I know that pups will gain and lose appetite as their systems change and they go through growth spurts, but just curious how normal this is. Can't remember that much from my previous puppies, been too long. He isn't showing any signs of feeling ill or anything really. He threw up a little bit one morning recently, but his stools are still pretty regular and appear normal. I did see one day that there was some stuffing from a toy in his stool (and I know that he and his "cousin" dog playmate had destroyed a stuffed toy that past weekend). I figure whatever he ingested has passed, because he is still pretty regular and everything looks okay.

Just curious if others have similar experience and if it's just a phase.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

If my dog acted that way, I would change his food ASAP. He may not seem sick, but maybe his food is giving him indigestion, perhaps he has allergies that have not manifested in an obvious way.

dd


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Could there be more of the toy stuck? Does he have an obstruction? Is he drinking? I'd be concerned that a young pup, no matter what his weight, is getting dehydrated. I'd give the vet a call.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

You need to take him to the vet and get an x-ray. If it is an obstruction then it can kill him. Please, call and take him now. Hopefully it's his food but you can not take chances with something like this.


----------



## LedZep (May 4, 2008)

What he had passed was the "cotton" like stuffing from a stuffed cloth toy. That was several days ago, and since then his stools are normal. His regularity is fine (albeit diminished since he's not eating as much) and he should be getting plenty of water. Especially this past weekend (Memorial Day) since we had three days of constant togetherness, etc.

I will keep a sharp eye on it. I don't suspect a blockage at this point, but that's a valid concern. Could be boredom with the food maybe?


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Try a different food and see how he responds to it. If the response is no different, chances are there is something quite wrong and you need to get him to a vet.

dd


----------



## LedZep (May 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ddTry a different food and see how he responds to it. If the response is no different, chances are there is something quite wrong and you need to get him to a vet.
> 
> dd


Good idea. He is still quite interested in treats and such. It has also become warm, which he has never experienced (he was born in November) and dogs don't eat as much when it is warm typically.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

That is true, but at 6 months he is a growing boy and needs his full nutrition. It is not normal for a growing puppy to go off his food like this.

dd


----------



## LedZep (May 4, 2008)

Thanks. I might try a different food to see if it's just boredom. But I would think hunger would override boredom. Yesterday he ate his full quantity, but not exactly on schedule. We've been feeding him a total of six cups of Pro Plan daily (might be too much, but it's according to the instructions on the food). He gets two cups three times a day. Maybe we need to cut it back to 1 1/2 cups each time. We have had to alter the amount up and down a few times as he goes in and out of spurts.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm more of the opinion of "wait and see". Is he acting normally? Lethargic? Or is he his same old self? If he's acting normally, has normal stools, and eating but just not as much then I wouldn't necessarily worry right away. Is the food new? Has he been on it long? If you recently (last month or so) switched it could be the food. I would be cautious about constantly switching his food to more appetizing stuff. This could make him picky and be a problem later on (think about the kid who won't his dinner, and Mom makes something else that they like to eat, the kid learns if he refuses food he gets something tastier). 

About 7 months old, my guy kind of stopped growing. He grew very quickly and at 7 months he was about 73 lbs. Now at a 15 months old he's about 80lbs. So not too much bigger. And he went from eating about 4 cups of kibble to about 2. That maintains his weight nicely and he also occasionally fasts himself. If we had a big training session with lots of treats, then he's not particularly hungry and doesn't always eat his kibble. 

But if he's not acting normal, gets lethargic, stops using the bathroom normally, and his body condition starts to suffer, I would get him to the vet. And of the food is recent, I would go back to what you were feeding before.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

When dogs reject food it usually isn't boredom. Many of the dogs that died two years ago in the Diamond tainted food scandal had refused their food but were coaxed to eat it by their owners. My dog has refused a bowl of milk, and after I checked it, I realised it had gone sour! There are some picky dog eaters, yes, but usually if they refuse food, they are telling you something is wrong.

This is often the way people find out about their pet's food allergies. Please don't take this lightly.

dd


----------



## LedZep (May 4, 2008)

Thanks so much for the opinions! I am in between the two thoughts on this. 

He is getting the same food he has had since weening, same one the breeder fed. Pro Plan puppy formula for large breeds. I recently did open a new bag though, and maybe there is something about that bag of food?? This morning when I asked if he was hungry, his ears perked and he ran to the door, but then wouldn't eat his food. Weird.


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: LedZepWe have a GSD male about 6 1/2 months old. He's a big boy (currently about 72-75 lbs) who has always had quite an appetitie. But for the past week and a half or two, he has hardly been eating. On some occasions, I have hand fed him and he'll eat but won't eat from the bowl. Other times he will eventually eat, but way off schedule.
> 
> I know that pups will gain and lose appetite as their systems change and they go through growth spurts, but just curious how normal this is. Can't remember that much from my previous puppies, been too long. He isn't showing any signs of feeling ill or anything really. He threw up a little bit one morning recently, but his stools are still pretty regular and appear normal. I did see one day that there was some stuffing from a toy in his stool (and I know that he and his "cousin" dog playmate had destroyed a stuffed toy that past weekend). I figure whatever he ingested has passed, because he is still pretty regular and everything looks okay.
> 
> Just curious if others have similar experience and if it's just a phase.


Your puppy is right at that first age where they have an appitite slow down....if everything else is well and he is healthy I would not worry. In about a month or 2 he will again be a little piggy









Cherri


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: ddThat is true, but at 6 months he is a growing boy and needs his full nutrition. It is not normal for a growing puppy to go off his food like this.
> 
> dd


I disagree. I have seen this I cannot count how many times....puppies at this age will reduce their energy need for the time being and level out...it will increase again in a few weeks. It is not unusual, an emergency or IMO anything to be concerned about in an otherwise happy, normally acting puppy.

Cherri


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: LedZepThanks. I might try a different food to see if it's just boredom. But I would think hunger would override boredom. Yesterday he ate his full quantity, but not exactly on schedule. We've been feeding him a total of six cups of Pro Plan daily (might be too much, but it's according to the instructions on the food). He gets two cups three times a day. Maybe we need to cut it back to 1 1/2 cups each time. We have had to alter the amount up and down a few times as he goes in and out of spurts.


Yeah, I would think that 6 cups of Pro Plan for a 6mth old may be a bit much. I would move it down to 4 cups per day now and increase again when he hits the next growth spurt.

Cherri


----------



## LedZep (May 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: EastGSD
> Yeah, I would think that 6 cups of Pro Plan for a 6mth old may be a bit much. I would move it down to 4 cups per day now and increase again when he hits the next growth spurt.
> 
> Cherri


Agreed. We decreased his amount once before, and then after some time he started acting hungrier so we increased it (this was at about 5 months or so). 6 cups is a lot of food, so we probably should drop it. 

I have a suspicion that when we're at work he is ordering pizzas and having them delivered... but I can't prove it. ;-)


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: LedZep ...
> Good idea. He is still quite interested in treats and such. It has also become warm, which he has never experienced (he was born in November) and dogs don't eat as much when it is warm typically.


When one of the Hooligans refuses food I can guarantee you that they're sick. But the fact that your pup's still interested in treats makes me think this might not be the case. 

Have you tried feeding him during the cooler parts of the day? Earlier in the AM and later in the PM - this is what I do in the summer (the Hooligans eat their meals outdoors).

I think I'd go along with those who are recommending a slow switch to a different food if cutting down on the amounts you're currently feeding doesn't work.


----------



## LedZep (May 4, 2008)

We have decreased his food by 1/2 cup per serving. He is still being fed three times per day, but we will soon start to ween him off of the noon feeding. He has picked up some on the appetite, but still will often eat a few mouthsful and then leave it for an hour or two and come back and eat more later. 

I think it is mostly just natural appetite loss due to decreased growth (up to now he has been growing like a weed but has started to level off) and the warmer weather.

Appreciate all the feedback, tips, and concerns! Better to ask and get ideas than to just wonder.


----------

